# H 887 Alonso



## jon grobler (Feb 21, 2008)

My mothers uncle [ william abbott ] was one of 13 men lost when the ship was lost on 13/1/44 , supposedly in the bridlington bay to scarborough area.

has anyone ever located or dived on the wreck ?
any help appreciated


----------

